# Think you have what it take to run a country?



## Doomer (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.nationstates.net


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

...Could this be as cool as I think it is?

Do you have any more information?


----------



## Doomer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nope. I just found this today.

Here's my country:

http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=doomerville


----------



## Annie (Jul 16, 2004)

Doomer said:
			
		

> Nope. I just found this today.
> 
> Here's my country:
> 
> http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=doomerville



That looks cool, bookmarked for tomorrow. If I start now, no sleep, not a good idea!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

heh, heh, Im making mine now, Marinen (Marines in German ) Do you have MSN?


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, cool... mine is 

http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=nitetrain

Some hoser stole nighttrain.  The rat bastard!  Better get the military geared up to invade!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Right on! Hey we should start a region of our own for US Message Board! Yeah!


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

I sent a telegram to both of you demanding your immediate surrender.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Grrr. Your the banana :teeth:    Yeah but we should start a new region. Shall I?


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

Sure, set up a new region and I'll... emm.. move my island!  lol


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds good. I'll call it USMB Warfare  (warfare cause I needed something cool to go after it, lol.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

This moves pretty slow... I've only addressed 2 issues so far.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah you can change that to 2 issues a day by going to your settings and messin around. I'm loving the 105 mm howitzer, lol.Other than that, I think its pretty much a swing by once a day type thing.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

I think more responsible nations should adopt my sensible National Motto.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, I do like it. Enough with the national issues, I wanna go to WAR! Im trying to figure stuff out... hahaha, my grizzly bear could take your 105mm howitzer anyday!


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy crap, check out this guy!



> The Ritualistic Realm of Sepuku
> "Go spork urself..."
> 
> UN Category: Psychotic Dictatorship
> ...


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy jesus, that guys my hero! :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, I'm outta here for tonight.. cya tomorrow.


----------



## Doomer (Jul 16, 2004)

Just joined the region.   If we work together we can dominate the world


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes! "Victory to the Barbarous!"


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 16, 2004)

The Holy Empire of Norwaland
"In DK we trust"


UN Category: Democratic Socialists 
Civil Rights:
Very Good Economy:
Reasonable Political Freedoms:
Below Average 

Location: the West Pacific
The Holy Empire of Norwaland is a tiny, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its burgeoning orca population. Its hard-nosed population of 5 million are fiercely patriotic and enjoy great social equality; they tend to view other, more capitalist countries as somewhat immoral and corrupt.

The enormous government concentrates mainly on Religion & Spirituality, although Law & Order and Healthcare are secondary priorities. The average income tax rate is 33%, but much higher for the wealthy. A very small private sector is dominated by the Trout Farming industry.

Crime is relatively low, thanks to a well-funded police force. Norwaland's national animal is the orca, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush chilly waters, and its currency is the plebe.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 16, 2004)

The Republic of Blondehashland 
*"A friend with weed is a friend indeed"*

UN Category: Capitalist Paradise 
Civil Rights:  Very Good
Economy:  Thriving
Political Freedoms:  Some 

Location: The North Pacific

The Republic of Blondehashland is a tiny, socially progressive nation, remarkable for its barren, inhospitable landscape. Its hard-nosed, hard-working population of 6 million are either ruled by a small, efficient government or a conglomerate of multinational corporations; it's difficult to tell which.

The medium-sized government devotes most of its attentions to Law & Order, with areas such as Social Welfare and Religion & Spirituality receiving almost no funds by comparison. Citizens pay a flat income tax of 13%. A robust private sector is led by the Door-to-door Insurance Sales, Trout Farming, and Uranium Mining industries.

Voting is compulsory. Crime is a problem. Blondehashland's national animal is the house cat and its currency is the blunt.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 16, 2004)

*The Republic of NiteTrain*
*"Nuke the French!"*


UN Category: Right-wing Utopia 
Civil Rights: Some
Economy: Powerhouse 
Political Freedoms: Good 

Location: USMB Warfare
The Republic of NiteTrain is a tiny, economically powerful nation, renowned for its complete absence of social welfare. Its hard-nosed, hard-working population of 6 million are free to succeed or fail in life on their own merits; the successful tend to enjoy an opulent (but moralistic) lifestyle, while the failures can be seen crowding out most jails.

The minute, pro-business government, or what there is of one, juggles the competing demands of Commerce, Law & Order, and Religion & Spirituality. Income tax is unheard of. A healthy private sector is led by the Furniture Restoration, Book Publishing, and Cheese Exports industries.

Voting is compulsory and organ donation rates are among the lowest in the region. Crime is a serious problem. NiteTrain's national animal is the 105 mm howitzer, which teeters on the brink of extinction due to widespread deforestation, and its currency is the dollar.

NiteTrain is ranked 63,346th in the world for Happiest Citizens.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright, friends, join USMB Warfare as your region. This is gonna be fun!

  The Armed Republic of Marinen
"Victory to the Barbarous"
UN Category: Corporate Police State 
Civil Rights:
Few Economy:
Very Strong Political Freedoms:
Rare 

Location: USMB Warfare
The Armed Republic of Marinen is a tiny, economically powerful nation, renowned for its compulsory military service. Its hard-nosed, hard-working, cynical population of 6 million are ruled with an iron fist by the corrupt, dictatorship government, which oppresses anyone who isn't on the board of a Fortune 500 company. Large corporations tend to be above the law, and use their financial clout to gain ever-increasing government benefits at the expense of the poor and unemployed.

The medium-sized, corrupt government is mainly concerned with Law & Order, although Religion & Spirituality and Defence are secondary priorities. Citizens pay a flat income tax of 12%. A healthy private sector is led by the Uranium Mining industry, followed by Trout Farming and Retail.

Elections have been outlawed and the government is seen to favor Catholics. Crime is a problem. Marinen's national animal is the Grizzly Bear and its currency is the Dollar Bill.

Marinen is ranked 37,156th in the world for Happiest Citizens.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2004)

The Kingdom of Fiznab
"Live by the sword, live a good long life."


UN Category: Inoffensive Centrist Democracy 
Civil Rights: Average 
Economy:Very Strong 
Political Freedoms: Below Average 

Location: the South Pacific
The Kingdom of Fiznab is a tiny, devout nation, renowned for its barren, inhospitable landscape. Its hard-nosed, hard-working population of 5 million have some civil rights, but not too many, enjoy the freedom to spend their money however they like, to a point, and take part in free and open elections, although not too often.

The medium-sized government is mainly concerned with Religion & Spirituality, although Commerce and Law & Order are on the agenda. Citizens pay a flat income tax of 12%. A powerhouse of a private sector is led by the Woodchip Exports, Uranium Mining, and Basket Weaving industries.

Crime is a problem. Fiznab's national animal is the jackalope, which teeters on the brink of extinction due to widespread deforestation, and its currency is the onti.


Looks like this good be interesting. not sure how to get into your region.


----------



## Doomer (Jul 17, 2004)

The People's Republic of Doomerville
"Freedom & Expansion"


UN Category: New York Times Democracy 

Civil Rights: Some 
Economy: Reasonable 
Political Freedoms: Superb 

Location: USMB Warfare
The People's Republic of Doomerville is a small, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its absence of drug laws. Its hard-nosed, intelligent population of 7 million enjoy a sensible mix of personal and economic freedoms, while the political process is open and the people's right to vote held sacrosanct.

The enormous government juggles the competing demands of Education, Law & Order, and Defence. The average income tax rate is 28%. A robust private sector is led by the Uranium Mining, Retail, and Basket Weaving industries.

Voting is voluntary, citizens select which government department gets their income tax Dollars each year, and all tariffs have been abolished. Crime -- especially youth-related -- is relatively low, thanks to a well-funded police force and progressive social policies in education and welfare. Doomerville's national animal is the Wolf, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the Dollar.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 17, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Looks like this good be interesting. not sure how to get into your region.



just click to move for the new region and put in USMB as the search query, should work


----------



## nycflasher (Jul 17, 2004)

Jennifer Government, Max Barry

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(visit retardedjimmy)

Remember how I said that everyone's New Year's resolution should be to read a new book? Make this your first one, because it's a classic.

I can't seem to figure out what I like more about this thing: the amazing characters, the perfect story, or the whip smart satire. The theory behind it is sort of an anti-1984: Instead of the Government having taken over everything, it's the corporations that have conquered. Taxes are done away with, everything is privatized, and capitalism is the order of the day. Companies like Mattel and McDonald's run the schools, while the Police or the NRA can be hired to catch criminals, or really anyone you want caught. The Government itself is a corporation way outside of the Forbes 500, still trying to keep the peace, but having to take donations in order to do so.

And it's on this backdrop that Barry lays his story. His tone is smarky and smirky, but it fits the marketing saturated environment perfectly. John Nike (everyone's named after the company they work for, as Barry uses and abuses corporate trademarks without mercy) is the bad guy at the center of this world, and he's also the best character I've read in a while. He's a sly, underhanded, arrogant, intelligent marketing "Vice President"-- the kind of guy that must have come up with the "Just Do It" campaign. His first idea, the catalyst for the story, is to create a demand for a new brand of Nike shoes... by killing 10 of the first few people who buy them. It's great, sick, and excellently satirical.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 17, 2004)

Damn!   DK is ranked #1 in the region, and I had a full day headstart!  What's up with that?   DK, cease and desist with your underhanded bribes, lest I unleash the Hounds of War!  

And, I'm wondering... to join the U.N., or not to join?


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 17, 2004)

NightTrain said:
			
		

> Damn!   DK is ranked #1 in the region, and I had a full day headstart!  What's up with that?   DK, cease and desist with your underhanded bribes, lest I unleash the Hounds of War!
> 
> And, I'm wondering... to join the U.N., or not to join?



follow my teachings young grasshopper, I will show you the way.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2004)

Haha i bet i could beat both of you. but then im still debating whether i want to stay in my region for a while lol.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2004)

The Borderlands of Charyana
"We know what's good for you, so shut up and take it"

UN Category: Authoritarian Democracy 
Civil Rights:
Rare Economy:
Imploded Political Freedoms:
Very Good 

Location: the South Pacific
The Borderlands of Charyana is a massive, devout nation, remarkable for its strong anti-business politics. Its compassionate population of 3.267 billion are prohibited from doing almost everything except voting, which they do timidly and conservatively.

It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, moralistic, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it juggles the competing demands of the Environment, Religion & Spirituality, and Social Equality. The average income tax rate is 100%. The private sector is almost wholly made up of enterprising fourteen-year-old boys selling lemonade on the sidewalk, although the government is looking at stamping this out.

Houses and businesses are bulldozed to make way for ever-expanding cemetaries, all major public areas are watched by police surveillance cameras, there's a shortage of swinging hot spots as land development grinds to a halt, and zombie-like crowds of hard drug users stumble through the streets. Crime is totally unknown, despite the fact that it is difficult to make it through a day without breaking one of the country's many laws. Charyana's national animal is the parakeet, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the ivor.


Charyana is ranked 6305th in the region and 106,757th in the world for Largest Furniture Restoration Industry.


I saw this one and i just had to laugh from that third paragraph. I think i may have some fun with this game. im going to see if i can get some endorsements and then make some UN resolutions.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2004)

Haha This game is pretty fun (I know im a geek) im starting to get into it and making backroom deals to gain UN endorsements and propose legislation to accomplish my sadistic desire of global domination through international diplomacy.

Also, out of curiosity. Anyone else notice that all the leftist states were ruthless police states that tax 100% of the peoples income? My nation is quite nice with a flat tax of 13%.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 18, 2004)

Gotcha beat!  I'm ranked #1 in USMB now, and only a 7% tax!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 19, 2004)

NightTrain said:
			
		

> Gotcha beat!  I'm ranked #1 in USMB now, and only a 7% tax!




Yeah well if i was in a group with less than 10 people id be ranked 1 too What are you ranked worldwide?


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 19, 2004)

Wellll....

Today the ranking is for 'smartest people', and I'm dead last!  lol

Looks like I need to educate my 9 million stoooopid people.  I'm expelling all the protesting hippies today, so that should significantly boost my national average IQ.   



> NiteTrain is ranked 7th in the region and 99,241st in the world for Smartest Citizens.


----------



## Annie (Jul 19, 2004)

NightTrain said:
			
		

> Wellll....
> 
> Today the ranking is for 'smartest people', and I'm dead last!  lol
> 
> Looks like I need to educate my 9 million stoooopid people.  I'm expelling all the protesting hippies today, so that should significantly boost my national average IQ.



   

You're surrounded!


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 19, 2004)

NightTrain said:
			
		

> Wellll....
> 
> Today the ranking is for 'smartest people', and I'm dead last!  lol
> 
> Looks like I need to educate my 9 million stoooopid people.  I'm expelling all the protesting hippies today, so that should significantly boost my national average IQ.




Odd how I have a nation of hippies...and I'm higher than YOU.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 19, 2004)

Which further reinforces my sneaking suspicion that there's a serious flaw in how these stats are computed!   

Check this out Semper Fi's country :



> SNIP ...euthanasia is legal, bicyclists are banned from major roads, and political activists are routinely executed... SNIP



He's my hero!


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 19, 2004)

sounds like he's almost ripe for a rebellion. Wonder how I can fund that.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 19, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> Odd how I have a nation of hippies...and I'm higher than YOU.



I'm 5th..... most of my hash smokin citizens didn't make it to the testing station on time (had to stop at 7-11 on the way for a Slurpee and a bag of chips) so that dropped our national average.  The ones that did make it on time only did so cuz we put a sign out front that read "Free Pizza and Bong Hits".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 20, 2004)

Anyone else in the UN have any opinions on the current resolution.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2004)

Check out my fledgling nation of Karrenia.  I'm going to say it's an island nation with a large armada of both warships and trading ships.  I'm going for a moderately conservative free Democracy.  So far, so good.  A few civil rights, high political freedoms and a strong economy.  Good, good.

Oh, and I think the resolution, as I read it, anyway, is bull.  People who use illegal drugs and share needles know the risks, and I'll be damned if the taxpayers of Karrenia are going to help them prolong their drug habit with fewer risks.  I'm against reducing the risk involved in any illegal activity.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 20, 2004)

The Confederacy of South Puyallup
"Gop_Jeff is the Man!"

http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=south_puyallup

UN Category: Capitalist Paradise 
Civil Rights:Average 
Economy:Very Strong 
Political Freedoms:Excellent 

Location: USMB Warfare
The Confederacy of South Puyallup is a small, economically powerful nation, remarkable for its barren, inhospitable landscape. Its hard-nosed, hard-working, intelligent population of 8 million are either ruled by a small, efficient government or a conglomerate of multinational corporations; it's difficult to tell which.

There is no government in the normal sense the word; however, a small group of community-minded, pro-business individuals juggles the competing demands of Law & Order, Commerce, and Religion & Spirituality. Income tax is unheard of. A robust private sector is led by the Automobile Manufacturing, Soda Sales, and Trout Farming industries.

Bicyclists are banned from major roads, the streets are increasingly clogged with poverty-stricken beggars, all major public areas are watched by police surveillance cameras, and all tariffs have been abolished. Crime is pervasive. South Puyallup's national animal is the greyhound, which teeters on the brink of extinction due to widespread deforestation, and its currency is the dollar.

South Puyallup is ranked 7th in the region and 70,500th in the world for Largest Gambling Industries. 

------------------
OK, I'm wanting to be the UN delegate.  Who's voting for me?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 20, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> Anyone else in the UN have any opinions on the current resolution.



If you mean needle-sharing, forget it.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 20, 2004)

my nation went from a frozen wasteland to a lush forestland!  I am soooooo happy now.  When I first signed up I thought - bummer, in this environment I couldn't grow any good weed outdoors!  Now today, I find out that I live in a lush forest!  Yippee!  I am confident the abilities to grow weed here will be much improved!!!


----------



## Annie (Jul 20, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> my nation went from a frozen wasteland to a lush forestland!  I am soooooo happy now.  When I first signed up I thought - bummer, in this environment I couldn't grow any good weed outdoors!  Now today, I find out that I live in a lush forest!  Yippee!  I am confident the abilities to grow weed here will be much improved!!!



~note to self~ buy D-con and Weed-b-Gone!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> ~note to self~ buy D-con and Weed-b-Gone!



Are our nations on the brink of warfare?!!??

My gawd lass..... do you realize the threat you are posing here?  Don't make me resort to pre-emptive actions!


----------



## Annie (Jul 20, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Are our nations on the brink of warfare?!!??
> 
> My gawd lass..... do you realize the threat you are posing here?  Don't make me resort to pre-emptive actions!



  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 

Watch out for DK he's hoping to take the world over, not just a country.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 20, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> 
> Watch out for DK he's hoping to take the world over, not just a country.




I will be emporer damn it.


----------



## Annie (Jul 20, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> I will be emporer damn it.



 :teeth: They can't say I didn't warn them!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 21, 2004)

The people of Marinen will unite and crush opposition!

(I know because the minute we're invaded I'll issue a draft)


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2004)

The archapeligo (sp?) of Karrenia will use its massive armada to prevent an enemy army from reaching its shores.  Our country seeks to keep a mainly isolationist viewpoint, but if its allies are attacked, the offending nation will soon find its navy at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## opewon (Jul 21, 2004)

Just joined USMB region today...Here is my country


http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=visiland


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 21, 2004)

Rock on... now join the UN and endorse me for UN delegate!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2004)

My nation refuses to join the United Nations due to their rediculous requirement that all member nations recognize gay marriages.  It was, like, the third resolution they passed.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 21, 2004)

House Cats on the Dinner Table? 

Government Acts
The Issue
In a bid to provide a new revenue stream for Blondehashland's Beef-Based Agriculture industry, it has been suggested that House Cats could be added to the menu.

The Debate
"The fact is, the House Cat population is out of control," says Beef-Based Agriculture spokesperson Alexei Dodinas. "We have to do something about them anyway, so why not market them as tasty snacks? We could have House Cat kebabs, House Cat pies, House Cat-on-a-sticks--the possibilities are endless! Let's not pass up this golden opportunity to provide a feast, if you will, for our economy."
[Accept]


"I agree that something needs to be done about House Cat over-population," says random passer-by Charles O'Bannon, "but eating them? That's kind of gross. Let's just shoot the ones we have to and shovel their bodies into ditches like normal."
[Accept]


"I am shocked and appalled!" declared SPCA President Jack Clinton. "If anyone needs to be culled, it's us humans. The House Cats were here first, remember? We need to take this as a sign to get our industry--agriculture in particular--to back off. The House Cat is part of what makes Blondehashland a great nation!"

This is the position your government is preparing to adopt.
The Government Position
The government has indicated its intention to follow the recommendations of Option 3.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 21, 2004)

> Meat-eating is frowned upon, thieves are flogged in public for their crimes, employers may fire workers without giving any reason, and political parties are banned from advertising and receiving private donations. Crime is moderate. *Blondehashland's national animal is the House Cat*, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the Blunt.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> My nation refuses to join the United Nations due to their rediculous requirement that all member nations recognize gay marriages.  It was, like, the third resolution they passed.




Join and endorse me and I will work to overcome the ludicrous liberal pervasiveness of the UN.  Campaign promise!


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 22, 2004)

the UN is irrelevant. I'm well on my way to conquering the region through sheer force and brutality.


----------



## Annie (Jul 22, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> the UN is irrelevant. I'm well on my way to conquering the region through sheer force and brutality.



Telling you DK, you are not like any liberal I've met before. Gengis Khan maybe!  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 22, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Telling you DK, you are not like any liberal I've met before. Gengis Khan maybe!  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


 I'm the ultimate liberal. I know whats good for you and you will accept it or have it forced upon you.


----------



## Annie (Jul 22, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> I'm the ultimate liberal. I know whats good for you and you will accept it or have it forced upon you.



 :read: He speaketh the truth! 

Dang I wanted to rep that with comment! But it seems I've been a bit too free with those points!


----------



## Zhukov (Jul 22, 2004)

Zhukov has arrived:

The Holy Empire of Tyrant Ferenc Invictus is a tiny, safe nation, notable for its absence of drug laws. Its hard-nosed, cynical population of 6 million are ruled without fear or favor by a psychotic dictator, who outlaws just about everything and refers to the populace as "my little playthings."

It is difficult to tell where the omnipresent, corrupt, socially-minded government stops and the rest of society begins, but it juggles the competing demands of Social Welfare, Law & Order, and Religion & Spirituality. The average income tax rate is 49%, but much higher for the wealthy. Private enterprise is illegal, but for those in the know there is a slick and highly efficient black market in Trout Farming.

Elections have been outlawed and nudity is frowned upon. Crime -- especially youth-related -- is totally unknown, thanks to the all-pervasive police force and progressive social policies in education and welfare. Tyrant Ferenc Invictus's national animal is the Great Horned Owl, which frolics freely in the nation's many lush forests, and its currency is the Decimal Credit.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 22, 2004)

I look forward to absorbing your parcel into my empire.    :dev1:


----------



## opewon (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like I moved to number 4....Beware and Behold the great power of Visiland!...   :2guns:


----------



## Zhukov (Jul 22, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> I look forward to absorbing your parcel into my empire.    :dev1:



Ha.  In my realm I am God, and my people will have no other, for ever eternal.

So let it be written.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Meanwhile your UN delegate is conjuring up ways to unite the conservatives/libertarians of the world to overturn ridiculous stuff like needle sharing.  I'll keep you informed.


----------



## dmp (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.nationstates.net/cgi-bin/index.cgi/target=display_nation/nation=kawiland


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 24, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Meanwhile your UN delegate is conjuring up ways to unite the conservatives/libertarians of the world to overturn ridiculous stuff like needle sharing.  I'll keep you informed.



I was debating the guy who came up with the stupid resolution on the message board there. He things his resolution is one of the greatest things ever and anyone who disagrees with him is a moron...its like the real UN. except the Real UN has no power.

I cant believe it passed. Im glad more people are smarter in real life. the guy just couldnt seem to figure out that handing out needles is going to cause more drug problems. He is so focused on the "ending AIDS" legislation that he doesnt realize that AIDs is a symptom of a bigger problem he is encouraging. thats the problem with politicians, they want to treat the syptoms of societies problems instead of the causes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 24, 2004)

Just wanted to add, you want to get power in the UN? We need to gain control of multiple regions. Im trying to gain control of the south pacific. ive got 10 endorsements already i only need 190 or so more.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 24, 2004)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> I was debating the guy who came up with the stupid resolution on the message board there. He things his resolution is one of the greatest things ever and anyone who disagrees with him is a moron...its like the real UN. except the Real UN has no power.
> 
> I cant believe it passed. Im glad more people are smarter in real life. the guy just couldnt seem to figure out that handing out needles is going to cause more drug problems. He is so focused on the "ending AIDS" legislation that he doesnt realize that AIDs is a symptom of a bigger problem he is encouraging. thats the problem with politicians, they want to treat the syptoms of societies problems instead of the causes.



Kind of the same thing as handing out condoms in school, don't you think?


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm making notes of who voted for my gun rights resolution.  After I find about 100 or so conservative-leaning delegates, I plan on repealing three UN resolutions that barely passed.  Then I plan on basically passing UN resolutions that limit UN power.  Then I plan on holding the world ransom for... 100... BILLION... DOLLARS!!  MWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Annie (Jul 24, 2004)

Take some of the nicest, most gentle men, put them in charge of a country and they turn into a modern version of Julius Caesar or something! 
 :teeth:


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 24, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Take some of the nicest, most gentle men, put them in charge of a country and they turn into a modern version of Julius Caesar or something!
> :teeth:



RESISTANCE IS FUTILE

YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED


----------



## Zhukov (Jul 24, 2004)

"You take a mortal man,
And put him in control
Watch him become a god,
Watch peoples heads a'roll"

-_Symphony of Destruction_, Dave Mustaine and 'Megadeth'


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 24, 2004)

So since I'm the UN delegate I'm a bit more noticeable, and noticed.  I put a proposal before the NSUN to guarantee gun rights.  Here's a telegraph (PM) that I got and my extremely diplomatic reply:



> The government of Borgoa notes your proposal to the United Nations regarding the effective legalisation of firearms. The government of Borgoa condemns it absolutely in the strongest terms as a proposal that if passed would increase crime and murder rates.
> 
> With respectful greetings to South Puyallup's people.



My reply:



> To the people and the government of Borgoa,
> 
> The government of South Puyallup notes your opposition to the current proposal regarding the fundamental right to bear arms, and while it finds such opposition saddening, sends its sincere hope for continued goodwill between your nation and ours.
> 
> May God bless Borgoa and the Confederacy of South Puyallup.



What I would have liked to said was more along the lines of this:
 :wank:   :finger: :fu2:
but that wouldn't be diplomatic.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey, how come you get to be the UN delegate?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 24, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> "You take a mortal man,
> And put him in control
> Watch him become a god,
> Watch peoples heads a'roll"
> ...



I love that song.


----------



## NightTrain (Jul 25, 2004)

Great tune, IMHO the best they've put out.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 25, 2004)

Norwaland, not being a member of the UN, will make and retain as many weapons and rights as necessary to defend ourselves from UN encroachment.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 25, 2004)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Hey, how come you get to be the UN delegate?



I'm endorsed by four of the seven UN nations in our region.  The nation with the most endorsements automatically becomes UN delegate.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 25, 2004)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I'm endorsed by four of the seven UN nations in our region.  The nation with the most endorsements automatically becomes UN delegate.



So if they decided they didnt like you they could switch to me?


----------



## Annie (Jul 25, 2004)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> So if they decided they didnt like you they could switch to me?




Another kind and gentle bites the dust!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, Gop_Jeff, me and you for regional delegationism!

...And I ask the people of USMB Warfare! Who do you want as your delegate? The supreme Armed Republic Marinen, or the shattered famine-struck ghettos in the Confederacy of South Puyallup? Marinen's delegacy will make USMB Warfare prosper....


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 26, 2004)

OH yeah, I'm liking this. 

"The Empire of Norwaland is a large, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its burgeoning white bear population. Its hard-nosed, cynical population of 20 million are ruled with an iron fist by the dictatorship government, which ensures that no-one outside the party gets too rich. In their personal lives, however, citizens are relatively unoppressed; it remains to be seen whether this is because the government genuinely cares about its people, or if it hasn't gotten around to stamping out civil rights yet."

I care, I truly care.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 26, 2004)

Let's see... in my short tenure as UN delegate, I've already made inroads with over 30 like-minded nations, forming the beginnings of a coalition that will stand against the tide of communism, free heroin needles and big government.  I am actively trying to keep the UN's all-consuming grasp away from our region.

Retain the Confederacy of South Puyallup as you USMB Warfare delegate!



(This campaigning stuff is fun!)


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 26, 2004)

Free candy in the candy machines!

(I was _almost_ class president in 4th grade, so I've got experience)


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 26, 2004)

The site is such a crock of shit.  Unless you vote in manners that are socialistic and VERY liberal, you notice the description of your country changes dramtically.  And not for the better.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 28, 2004)

Its interesting the results of some of the actions. Like with my country, i supported strong law enforcements, not necessarily harsh laws and its like the people no longer have freedom in the game. they seem to misunderstand that freedom is only possible because of law and law enforcement. without it there is only anarchy which is not freedom at all. 

the issues seem to have extreme favoritism toward liberalism because i dont think enough conservatives have created issues. I am considering creating a flat tax issue and then working on a maximum tax limit. That way i can keep the taxes below like 10%. (still trying to figure out how not banning cars increased my taxes... ah well governing can be tough sometimes).


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 28, 2004)

The only bad thing is that the issues have to be somewhat humorous.  I was thinking of doing one about traffic laws that would enable people to have more political freedoms via traffic enforcement or lack thereof.


----------



## Zhukov (Jul 28, 2004)

My biggest problem with the whole thing is that for some reason my regime is called corrupt.  I never voted in support of corruption.  I guess dictatorships are just naturally corrupt.

And liberal? You betcha.  Here's the issue I got today.

Problem:  Too many divorces:

Option 1:  Make 'marriage for life' the law.

Option 2:  Call your wife 'darling' once a day or be fined

Option 3:  Legalize gay marriage.


Hmm.


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> OH yeah, I'm liking this.
> 
> "The Empire of Norwaland is a large, environmentally stunning nation, remarkable for its burgeoning white bear population. Its hard-nosed, cynical population of 20 million are ruled with an iron fist by the dictatorship government, which ensures that no-one outside the party gets too rich. In their personal lives, however, citizens are relatively unoppressed; it remains to be seen whether this is because the government genuinely cares about its people, or if it hasn't gotten around to stamping out civil rights yet."
> 
> I care, I truly care.




And may God have mercy upon us all.........


----------



## Semper Fi (Jul 28, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> My biggest problem with the whole thing is that for some reason my regime is called corrupt.  I never voted in support of corruption.  I guess dictatorships are just naturally corrupt.
> 
> And liberal? You betcha.  Here's the issue I got today.
> 
> ...



Havent got that one yet. But now that I think of it, the game is quite liberal. Im corrupt? So what, if corruption is the best way to rule a country, than I'm damn proud to be corrupt!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 28, 2004)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Havent got that one yet. But now that I think of it, the game is quite liberal. Im corrupt? So what, if corruption is the best way to rule a country, than I'm damn proud to be corrupt!



Problem is we arent corrupt. Im a father knows best country just cause i choose an option to be tough on crime. its so silly.


----------



## Annie (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> And may God have mercy upon us all.........




I keep tellin' em KL, they don't listen.


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

:teeth:


----------



## Annie (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> :teeth:


Dk  is appearing like Atilla and they are all corrupting that nice kid, Semper Fi! Ah, men!  :shocked:


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

I know it.

This is why I think a good DK-cide thread is in order


----------



## Annie (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> I know it.
> 
> This is why I think a good DK-cide thread is in order



Time to put them in place! LOL Now if women were leading these countries...With you and me leading... all would be fine!!!!


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

> With you and me leading... all would be fine!!!!



damn straight!


DK I know you will be responding soon, so this is for you in advance:


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> damn straight!
> 
> 
> DK I know you will be responding soon, so this is for you in advance:



resistance is futile


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

I will NOT be assimilated


----------



## Annie (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> damn straight!
> 
> 
> DK I know you will be responding soon, so this is for you in advance:



Oh my dear, don't you think DK knows that I'm so stable and calm that I'd be a great leader? LOL  :funnyface


----------



## DKSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> I will NOT be assimilated



you already are


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

YOU my dear DK, are full of   

Im working on another top 10 list.  watch out :funnyface


----------



## Annie (Jul 28, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> you already are




Dream on....LOL


----------



## KLSuddeth (Jul 28, 2004)

she's on my side, DK....DEAL with it    :funnyface


----------



## 5stringJeff (Aug 2, 2004)

All USMB Warfare members:

See this thread for information about elections:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9821


----------



## Annie (Aug 2, 2004)

Jeff, love ya, but  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## 5stringJeff (Aug 2, 2004)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Jeff, love ya, but  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



There's no love...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 9, 2004)

I got this issue this afternoon. I particularly like the first answer:

The Issue

In light of Fiznab's ban on gambling, people ranging from angry homemakers to allegedly legitimate businessmen have been argueing incessantly about whether or not banning casinos was a good idea.

The Debate

"We are highly distressed at your decision to revoke our casino licences," says FamilyCorp. Representative "Fat Tony" Klaus Barry, while sipping a glass of fine wine. "If the ban were to be revoked, think of all the money you could get from your cut of the profit. In addition, it would help ensure the safety of assorted members of Fiznab's government. I think this is an offer that you should not refuse."

"These casinos cannot be allowed to reopen!" says mother and homemaker Faith Washington. "Remember what happened last time? People get out of control and lose their life's savings! Just say no to these so-called legitimate businesses! And crack down on the rest of organized crime while you're at it."


"There is a solution to this problem" says Native Fiznabite chief Dances-with-jackalopes. "You could let us front the casinos as payback for stealing our land, and we'll enforce age limits and pay some tax on the income these casinos generate. Just think of the jobs it could create for us, and the boost to the economy!"


----------



## Shazbot (Aug 17, 2004)

Lol...I just noticed this today in my little summary paragraphs:





> A *nation-wide cull of dogs* is in effect, the tenet of free speech is held dear, surveillance cameras are banned, and euthanasia is illegal. Crime -- especially youth-related -- is relatively low, thanks to the all-pervasive police force. Shizland's *national animal is the dog* and its currency is the gold coin.


 I remember getting that question about how to deal with massive dog overpopulation.  I guess when I said the best answer was to kill them rather than eat them (disgusting), I was forgetting that the dog is my national animal! 

-Douglas


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 25, 2004)

I love the outcomes of these choices.  Here's the decision I had to make.  The bold is the one I picked.



> The Issue
> 
> After a recent spate of high-profile lawsuits against corporations concerning the safety of their products, corporations have appealed to the government to change the laws of compensation.
> 
> ...





Here's the resulting comment:



> corporations cut costs by taking away safety-features on their products.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 28, 2004)

My country has gone from a Psychotic Dictatorship to a Corrupt Dictatorship to a Father Knows Best State to a Compulsory Consumerist State to a Corporate Police State, in the span of about two weeks.

The last three in the last three days.  This despite the fact that I outlawed private enterprise about a month ago....

It would be nice if this _simulation_ was a little more responsive to the selections one makes.  That is, possessed some sort of memory about previous questions and answers so that it didn't bother asking future questions that weren't really appropriate.

Oh well, I suppose it was worth the amount of money it cost to play, and not a bit more.


----------



## ChrisH (Nov 9, 2004)

I have joined the USMB Warfare region with my country, The United States of Cavalh. I sure hope you all are not running your countries like you would in real life, because some of you are apparently psychotic dictators, LOL!  :fifty:  :halo:


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine was a Psychotic Dictatorship for quite awhile.  And yes, I was running it how I would in real life. :dev1:

I think I ended up on a Father Knows Best State.  I stopped bothering to log in awhile ago when I started getting the same issues over and over again.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I stopped bothering to log in awhile ago when I started getting the same issues over and over again.



same here and no matter what you did, you became a dictator.  lame site.


----------



## Zhukov (Nov 9, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> same here and no matter what you did, you became a dictator.



Now, if you adopted virtually every liberal position, or the _most_ liberal position in the instances when you had multiple liberal options, then you received a positive sounding label, without the negative connotations/implications.  

Liberal _socially_ I should stress.  Liberal economic policies, on the other hand, led to terms like Compulsory Consumerist State, and Corporate Police State.

Personally, "Father Knows Best State" sounds good to me, but I got the feeling they meant it in a pejorative sense.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> Personally, "Father Knows Best State" sounds good to me, but I got the feeling they meant it in a pejorative sense.



I am quite confident they did!


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doomer said:
			
		

> www.nationstates.net


Looks interesting but CONFUSING!

I got 10 minutes in and closed the page 

Perhaps ill try later again!


----------



## kacunxx (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine was a Psychotic Dictatorship for quite awhile. And yes, I was running it how I would in real life. :dev1:

 I think I ended up on a Father Knows Best State. I stopped bothering to log in awhile ago when I started getting the same issues over and over again.


----------

